# Caffe Amadeus Roast & Brew



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

*Caffe Amadeus has the following hours:*

Monday - Friday - 6:30AM to 5:00PM

Saturday - 9:00AM to 5:00PM

Sunday - 9:00AM to 2:00PM

Caffe Amadeus is a Viennese-style coffeehouse. They roast all of the beans that they use. They bake European-style pastries daily. They also have a good selection of teas. The caffe also has Wi-Fi.

More...


----------

